# Cancellation-vision?



## REBerg (May 28, 2013)

I seem to be endowed with an “anti-superpower” when it comes to my television viewing choices. Whenever I find a new program I enjoy, it gets axed. This anti-power appears to be at peak strength whenever a new favorite falls into the realm of science fiction/fantasy.

At the top of my list of victims is _Firefly_. I absolutely loved that show, which is what undoubtedly prompted Fox to pull the plug even before all of the completed episodes had aired. The strength of my anti-power appears to be directly related to the intensity of my fandom.

Other programs upon which I have turned my deadly gaze include_ Primeval, Battlestar Galactica, The Tick, The Middleman, Terminator: The Sarah Conner Chronicles, Pushing Daisies, Eureka, Terra Nova _and every incarnation of _Star Trek_ (yes, that was me). I have not spared other genres, adding to my list of crimes such shows as _Human Target, Undercovers_ and _CHAOS._ My most recent act of tube-watching destruction was _Rules of Engagement._

I am not claiming that my anti-power is absolute. _Doctor Who_ appears to be immune, although that may simply be explained by the Doctor's ability to manipulate time and space. Among other programs which have survived my attention (so far) are _Game of Thrones, The Walking Dead, Falling Skies_ and_ Person of Interest_. I fear that_ POI_ may have put itself on the endangered species list with its second-season crossover (much to my delight) into bona fide sci-fi territory.

Additional support for my anti-superpower theory is drawn from the series I decide are not worth my time. I tried and stopped watching _Revolution_ and _Defiance_, which may underwrite their survival. I never watch “reality” shows, yet they continue, not only to survive, but profanely proliferate.

All of this has led me to wonder if my anti-power might have income-earning potential. Would network executives be willing to pay me to not watch any of their offerings? Would they pay me to watch competing programs?

How about participants of this forum? Got a show you hate and would like me to watch, or one you love and would appreciate me not watching? Just post your preferences, and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 28, 2013)

Quick - start watching reality TV shows and soap operas!!


----------



## REBerg (May 28, 2013)

I said:


> Quick - start watching reality TV shows and soap operas!!



Argh! So many targets for my optic death rays and so little time!

I'll try to oblige you by focusing on the reality show my wife never misses – _Big Brother_. The tough part will be convincing her that I have suddenly developed a taste for the incessant bickering of prima donnas forced to co-exist in confinement; when, in fact, I am marshaling my destructive viewing forces.


----------



## Lenny (May 28, 2013)

With a power of this magnitude, we could take over every channel _in the world_!

Also, would you consider entering into agreements to not watch things? I'd rather like NBC's *Hannibal* to get a few more series.


----------



## svalbard (May 28, 2013)

PM me with TV series you are thinking of watching, just so I avoid them


----------



## REBerg (May 28, 2013)

Lenny said:


> With a power of this magnitude, we could take over every channel _in the world_!
> 
> Also, would you consider entering into agreements to not watch things? I'd rather like NBC's *Hannibal* to get a few more series.



Agreed. Hannibal, the cannibal, will be spared.


----------



## REBerg (May 28, 2013)

svalbard said:


> PM me with TV series you are thinking of watching, just so I avoid them



Well, I was thinking of watching _Primeval: New World_, which Syfy will begin channeling here next month. I ran a Google search on the Canadian offspring of the UK series and discovered that it has already been cancelled, having run a single, 12-episode season.

This raises the question: Could my cancellation-vision be so powerful that the mere probability that I would watch a program when it became available could cause its demise? Do I not even need as to set eyes on a show to kill it?


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 29, 2013)

REBerg said:


> This raises the question: Could my cancellation-vision be so powerful that the mere probability that I would watch a program when it became available could cause its demise? Do I not even need as to set eyes on a show to kill it?


 
Have you tried this superpower on films? 

What if, in conjuction with focusing on Doctor Who it might let you go back in time and try and wipe out past movies - expunging them from the timestream. 

I urge you to try it. Now repeat the mantra "Micheal Bay, Micheal Bay, Micheal Bay" every day and focus hard. I wish you all the best. 

If that works could you repeat, but use the name Paul W. Anderson?


----------



## Lenny (May 29, 2013)

Venusian Broon said:


> If that works could you repeat, but use the name Paul W. Anderson?



Dude, how can you not like Paul W. S. Anderson? *Event Horizon* is one of the best space horror films out there! The *Resident Evil* series is good fun, too (but that's about all that can be said for it).

I won't miss Michael Bay, though.


----------



## REBerg (May 29, 2013)

Venusian Broon said:


> Have you tried this superpower on films?
> 
> What if, in conjuction with focusing on Doctor Who it might let you go back in time and try and wipe out past movies - expunging them from the timestream.
> 
> ...



Your suggestion did not work. Not only can I not expunge Michael Bay films from the timestream, it would appear that I am also powerless to stop the fourth _Transformers_ film from becoming reality. Even more horrific, the movie has been touted as the “start of a new trilogy.”

As I have watched, although not particularly enjoyed, _Transformer_ and _Death Race_ flicks, I can only conclude that my anti-power does not extend to the big screen.

Mastering time travel, however, remains at the top of my “to-do” list. Perhaps, if I knew the true name of the Doctor...


----------



## svalbard (May 29, 2013)

Lenny said:


> I won't miss Michael Bay, though.


 
Seriously Dude! What about *The Rock* and one the all time guilty pleasures *Armageddon*.


----------



## Venusian Broon (May 29, 2013)

Lenny said:


> Dude, how can you not like Paul W. S. Anderson? *Event Horizon* is one of the best space horror films out there!


 
meh! It has its moments, and I do happen to have it in my collection. But just not in the same league as (and therefore standing upright only too the knees of) its daddy, _Alien. _ 



Lenny said:


> The *Resident Evil* series is good fun, too (but that's about all that can be said for it).


 
Don't get me wrong, I wasted months of my life playing the original playstation Resident Evil's when they came out - adored them*. But desperately thin gruel for a film - especially when spread out over five whole films...(wait a minute, is there going to be a sixth!!!). Four was awful squared. He should have left it at a trilogy - but then it is his wife's franchise...

===========================================

* Showing my age again...but preferred the first Silent hill - that's my rose-tinted memory of a great survival horror computer game .


----------

